# Different names on home heating oil and big difference in prices?



## Mrs. Doyle (10 Oct 2012)

I'm looking at prices of oil at the moment and checking out this comparison site http://www.cheapestoil.ie/heating-oil-prices/Dublin.aspx  On 1,000 litres there is, in some cases, nearly €100 in the difference in price.

Has anyone ever used NR Fuels who are selling 1,000 litres @ €890 at the moment?

In checking with a few different companies they appear to use different names such as gas oil or home heating oil.  The cheapest quote classes it as just 'home heating oil'.

Are there differences in the fuels supplied and do we need to be careful when making a purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## Hugh (10 Oct 2012)

If using a new type burner, it is normally kerosene oil that you should use.
Cleaner,
Check Top Oil with Promotion Code of   cal 2012 or 2013  for your discount.


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Oct 2012)

Depending on where you live, be very careful about filling an oil tank with Kerosene. It has happened that people with full tanks living in an isolated area find their tanks emptied maliciously - and not only this, the damage caused by Kerosene leaks can cause major damage to house foundations, gardens etc. I've also heard that this has happened in small estates in the rural areas in the country. Apparently the 'uninvited guests' now don't bother trying to siphon the oil through the normal fittings on the tank - they just cut the pipe and take as much as they can, resulting in the leaks.


----------



## john martin (10 Oct 2012)

Be carefull that if your boiler uses kerosene that you buy kerosene or you will have a big problem. If you are on 'light oil' this requires different burner settings. Basically get the same oil as the burner has been using .


----------



## elcato (11 Oct 2012)

Ring up your last supplier and ask them what type of oil you got.


----------



## paddyp (5 Feb 2013)

Hugh said:


> If using a new type burner, it is normally kerosene oil that you should use.
> Cleaner,
> Check Top Oil with Promotion Code of   cal 2012 or 2013  for your discount.



Looking for oil today is that "cal 2013" or do you know a different code? Cheers


----------

